# Veteran's discount at Lowe's



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Several months ago I heard about Lowe's giving a 10% discount to veterans everyday. I have been taking advantage of this since. I show them my pink ID they gave me when I got out and it has never been questioned. The last time I was there, I was waiting by the register and noticed a sign that said they give the discount to active, retired, or disabled vets everyday, and all other vets on Veteran's day and a couple other days. No one has ever told me I was not eligible, they just give me the discount. So now the question is, do I continue to take advantage of this discount or do I wait till the days I am supposed to get it? I don't now or ever have gotten any veterans benefits. I don't want to do anything that would affect anyone that does qualify for this discount but this is the first time I have gotten any benefit from my service. For many years I did not mention my serving because of the negativity I got when people heard I was a Viet Nam era Ex-Marine. (I didn't go to Nam). I was told to leave this info off my resume because most employers thought we were crazy and more trouble that it was worth. It took a while to get over this one and I have avoided anything that would bring this subject up again. I did my time and I am proud of my service but this has been a sore spot for years. So what do you guys think? Should I continue to use the discount or wait till Veteran's day?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say it is not your responsibility to enforce their policy It may even be that the store you go to has an unwritten policy to extend the discount to all Vets, even though the official chain policy is as the sign states. You're not stealing from them, they are checking you credentials and extending the discount to you.

If it is really bothering you, next time you go in, point out that you are discharged but not retired, and their sign says you should only get the discount periodically. Then they can make the call.

And thank you for your service!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Lowes, as well as Home Depot, are trying to get maximum benefit (misleadingly to say the least) without actually doing much at all IMO. As far as I am concerned a 'veteran' is a veteran. I think what both Lowes and Home Depot does is divisive and actually demeaning to all veterans.

Those of us who did what we were told and did the right thing and kept are heads down and returned whole are being shown the door. Never mind we gave up 2-4 years (or more) of the very prime of our lives to serve our country. I could go on, but you get what I mean. I would sooner see no veterans get a discount so these companies would HAVE to quit misleading and profiteering off of military veterans. My 2-cents…


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike…..... you are way off base! Lowes went as far as *extending* the policy last year. It is now 10% off 365 days a year to active duty, retired, reserves, and disabled vets*...........and thier immediate family.* All other veterans have 3 weekends a year to use the 10%.

So please tell us all how Lowes is screwing the military?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Shipwreck, you are simply NOT telling the truth! You are WAY, WAY OFF BASE! (thought I would be as dramatic as you were trying to be) ;-)

Please tell us ALL how us normal veterans are NOT being screwed by this policy? We await your wisdom, so I can go back to my HD and start getting my discount AGAIN.

This was just downloaded TODAY, ~5:20pm CST
*BOTH STORES-This is a limited discount policy as stated by the OP.*

LOWES
Lowe's established the 10% Military Discount to support the men and women who are currently serving our country in the Armed Services1 and to honor Retired Veterans and VA Recipients.2 This 10% discount is also extended to the immediate family3 of those who are currently serving, Retired Veterans, or VA Recipients.

To qualify for the Everyday 10% Military Discount, you must:

Be currently serving in, or retired from, a qualifying branch of the Armed Services, or be the immediate family member of someone who is and have a valid military ID Card.

Or:

Be a veteran who receives VA benefits and have a valid Veteran Identification Card (VIC).

We honor all Veterans on three specific holidays: Memorial Day, 4th of July and Veterans Day. During these three holiday weekends, we extend the discount to all veterans who served honorably and who present a valid Form DD214 or other proof of service. The Lowe's Military Discount is extended to the Veteran community on these three holidays only.

Home Depot
The Home Depot Veterans Discount Program* (Updated)
As we announced earlier this year, we offer a year-round, 10 percent discount, up to a $500 maximum, at our U.S. stores to all active duty military personnel, reservists, retired or disabled veterans and their immediate families. We offer this discount to thank them for their outstanding service to this nation and to help make their homes more comfortable and safe. Customers requesting the discount should present a valid military ID.

In addition, a 10 percent discount is also offered in recognition of Memorial Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day and Veterans Day at all U.S. Home Depot stores for all other military veterans. So as a veteran, we invite you into our stores this weekend to take advantage of the discount.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no problem with these policies. I gave eight years and did three tours in "the land of bad things". When I got out in '73, I used the GI Bill to go back to school and buy my first house. We're square.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I know Sawkerf, I know… but when you start acting like Ben Stiller on his reunion date with Mary, we REALLY, REALLY don't need all that… uh hum! ..."hair gel" dramatics when you thought you "caught HorizontalMike" making an incorrect statement. It's getting kind of old don't ya' know…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I think you might be getting the discount because the clerk doesn't understand what type of ID you have. Nowadays you do not get an ID if you don't retire or get VA benefits. They only give a DD214.

I am currently active duty, and I do take advantage of the discount… (when i don't forget about it)

The current military ID has changed a couple of times since I have been in the military, (currently 16 years) and If the place your going doesn't have an active military installation nearby, I would seriously doubt that they would be able to tell the difference between my Active Duty military ID and an ID that is very similar issued to a military contractor.

If I were you, I would take advantage of it. But, I guess it all boils down to what your moral obligations will allow you to do.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike…........... you are so full of BS! You cut, paste, and delete parts of information to suite your needs. No wonder people think you are one step from the starship. Lowes is very clear about thier military discount policies.

11 February 2010

LOWE'S EXPANDS SUPPORT OF THE MILITARY WITH YEAR-ROUND DISCOUNT

For Immediate Release

February 10, 2010

Contacts:

Katie Cody

Lowe's Companies, Inc.

704-758-4309

[email protected]

Julie Yenichek

Lowe's Companies, Inc.

704-758-4364

[email protected]

LOWE'S EXPANDS SUPPORT OF THE MILITARY WITH YEAR-ROUND DISCOUNT

10 Percent Discount for Active, Reserve, Retired and Disabled Military Personnel

and Immediate Family Members

MOORESVILLE, N.C. - Lowe's Companies, Inc. announced today it will expand its support of the military by offering an all day, every day 10 percent discount to all military personnel who are active, reserve, retired or disabled veterans and their family members, with a valid, government-issued military ID card.

All other military veterans will receive the discount on the Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Veterans Day weekends.

"Lowe's was founded on the heels of World War II by veterans Jim Lowe and Carl Buchan and has always been a supporter of the military," said Larry D. Stone, Lowe's president and chief operating officer. "The year-round discount program is one way we are reaffirming our commitment to the thousands of men and women who are serving throughout the world, as well as their family members at home."

The discount is available on in-stock and Special Order purchases up to $5,000. Excluded from the discount are sales via Lowes.com, previous sales, and purchases of services or gift cards.

While Lowe's has had a military discount program in the past during select times of year, the new policy will allow those who are serving to benefit from the discount whenever they need it the most.

"What a great way to say thank you," said Sloan Gibson, president and CEO of the USO. "We salute Lowe's for the company's commitment to helping military personnel and their families who served and continue to serve our nation."

The USO was also selected as one of the beneficiaries of the Lowe's Employee Giving Campaign in January. This initiative allows Lowe's employees to donate directly from their paychecks to support those who are serving our country.

In addition to offering military discounts at specific times during the year, Lowe's has extended benefits for its employees serving in the military and offers employment opportunities to military personnel after their military service has ended. Currently, more than 12,000 Lowe's employees are military veterans or reservists.

About Lowe's

With fiscal year 2008 sales of $48.2 billion, Lowe's Companies, Inc. is a FORTUNE® 50 company that serves approximately 14 million customers a week at more than 1,700 home improvement stores in North America. Founded in 1946 and based in Mooresville, N.C., Lowe's is the second-largest home improvement retailer in the world. For more information, visit Lowes.com. Follow us on Twitter @Lowes or on Facebook at www.facebook.com/lowes.

###


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

So was I, being VERY specific, ShipWreck, but in your uh… "Excitment", you didn't even bother to read my original post for content. Your mistake, NOT mine. Clean up your OWN mess, you are "drooling" again.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Interpim,
I understand the ID thing. I have a VA medical services card for medical treatment. Since it does not say "service connected" Lowes and Home Depot do not honor it, except for the long 3-day holiday. ALL veterans are VETERANS. I am just pissed off that a for-profit company will seek to be divisive of the veteran family ties that no home improvement center ever participated in. they are chipping away at the respect we have earned and just doing it for a profit.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

God, I wish I was half as smart as Mike thinks he is.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Mike, I once knew a gal that was a vegan. No problem, noble cause. But she put out some weird vibes. Like she didn't shop at a certain store because one of the largest stockholders wives was seen wearing real leather shoes. It's one of those 'huh'? moments when the person tells you with dead seriousness about it and is disappointed when you also don't boycott the same store. People who first meet her think she's a super kidder trying to punk them then they find out she's dead serious and just feel weirded out.

Now, I'm not at all comparing you to a vegan. It's just an analogy. But in reading some of your previous posts I get that same weird vibe.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

The Lowes by me, whether they interpet the policy differently offers veterans (all retired, active whatever) 10% discount every day. They also don't say it but they offer police officers 10% every day. The sign by the registers, which is just an 8.5×11 piece of white paper printed with black ink, Veterens 10% off every day. It says nothing about your veteran status, it also says nothing about police. So whether it's just this store or they don't understand or interpret it different that's the one by me. I can say that with confidence for 2 reasons.
1. Was just there 45 minutes ago
2. My buddy who is retired police gets the discount every time we go, which lately has been once a week.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Crank and Craft… does that make you feel better now? And what does it have to do with the accuracy of my first post?

I never liked 'gangs' because it was just like another form of BIG government telling me what to do.

Oh, I get it. The accuracy of my post is irrelenvant, the only important point is to discredit it….


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I am going to go to Lowes or Home Depot and get my 10% discount and be happy to get it.The way I look at it is they want to give me a discount,Thank you very much.I could care less about someone protesting it,and not shopping there. To each there own.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikey -
You're letting your ego cloud your vision. I was responding to the OP. Your comments are more of your usual drivel.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sawkerf, I thought you were leaving/gone… Just another lie huh…


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing, I ask a rather simple question and it turns into an argument. I was not looking for this drama. Just your opinions on this subject. Those of you that want to fight like little kids, take it somewhere else. I didn't post this to read this BS. If you have nothing constructive to add to the conversation, stay out of it. Take your petty little games somewhere else.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As stated in my original post, normal veterans do not qualify for the 365/discount. If your local Lowes/HD still gives it to you then thank them. Following the MilitaryWallet, folks are reporting that these companies tightened up the discount policy some time ago.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mike i'm a vet but according to lowes and home depoe i'm a vet just a few days a year personally i avoid these store as much as i can most of the local lumber yards are cheaper. home depoe used to match their prices they stoped that to. $48.2 billion in sales, profit and greed is very fine line.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

To the OP, don't know if you should keep taking the discount or not, up to you to decide since they can't tell the difference. I understand some of the policy that Lowes has in place. First they want to help out the current service members since they don't really make that much and it honors their current, ongoing, service to the nation. Not to mention it makes them look good to a whole lot of people who will keep shopping there after they leave the service. 
I also see why they give it to the disabled. Not all of the disabled need it but they can't really split hairs on who is or isn't more disabled or which disabilities needs it more. 
I don't quite see why they chose to add in the retired unless Lowes just decided they were a small enough pool of people it wouldn't matter. I also see why they may have chosen not to offer it 365 to all vets which probably makes up a good portion of their customer base. First regular vets have the best job opportunities not having to deal with a disability or a deployment and therefore should have a better financial base on average. Also there are enough vets that to offer the deal to all vets would probably have a significant impact on their bottom line. Be glad to have the option three times a year and that they have chosen to honor the currently serving or disabled. They could offer none of it like so many others out there.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Derosa, the only part of your post that I don't agree with is that "regular vets have the best job opportunities". That is true of today's vets, Korean vets, and WWII vets. Unfortunately, Viet Nam vets did not have it that easy. We were treated differently than veterans of any other war. Since Viet Nam was not a "popular" war, everyone and everything associated with it were looked down upon. We were treated like criminals. I never received any veteran's benefits nor can I get any info about a situation that may have affected my health today. I have not been able to work since 1995. It took until 2003 to finally get SSDI. I went 8 years with no income. The VA and everyone else that was supposed to help couldn't or wouldn't. I am proud on my military service and would do it again if I was able, but I was not prepared for the way way we were treated afterward. It seems I can't get a break anywhere so if Lowe's or anyone else offers me a veteran's discount, I'm going to take it. A lot of promises were made to get us to enlist, but few were kept! As I write this, there is an ad at the bottom of the page offering jobs to veterans. As usual, it's a little too late for me!


----------

